# 92 Magazines



## cwl2703 (Jan 27, 2019)

I recently purchased a pre owned 92 and it came with a lot of magazines, but several of them will only hold 5 rounds. Anyone know why this is?


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

*New York* -

Buffalo - 5 rounds or less
Pochester - 5 rounds or less
New York City - 5 rounds or less
If I were to guess, you probably ended up with magazines of a resident of one of the city's listed above, if not, I don't have a clue. I would want to think they are probably 10 round restricted magazines with a plug.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow, never heard of that!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes, restricted magazines. We all know that if you can only shoot 5 rds., vs. let's say 15 rds., it's a much safer handgun.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> Yes, restricted magazines. We all know that if you can only shoot 5 rds., vs. let's say 15 rds., it's a much safer handgun.


Yeah, much safer...just ask any anti-gun nut, and they will tell you all about it.


----------



## bcpascale (Apr 5, 2016)

Remove the base plate and pull out the spring. It probably has a magblock or something similar. If it can’t be removed easily just order a n\ew spring, follower, base plate, or whatever else has been modified and you will be good to go.


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

I'd rather have a revolver in that case!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Clerk said:


> I'd rather have a revolver in that case!


No joke! At least I would not have to worry about doing any "clearing a malfunction" drills.


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

For sure buddy.....Have a nice Holiday


----------

